
Google Analytics-Driven Game Development by Example - cpeterso
http://www.gamedev.net/page/resources/_/creative/game-design/google-analytics-driven-game-development-by-example-r4132
======
brador
Interesting article. Anyone know what programming language was used to make
it?

~~~
sortris
Hi, I am the author of this article. The game was created in Cocos2d-x-JSB so
the language used was Javascript.

~~~
brador
Thanks!

